
The incredible persistence of email - Quekster
http://www.citeworld.com/business/21082/email-persists-social-collaboration
======
SeppoErviala
tl;dr Corporations are used to email and see no reason to change it, email
(Outlook) just gets more plugins as new things emerge.

Maybe I'm old fashioned but I see no point in trying to replace email. It is
an app just like everything else and any serious application should have some
form of email integration.

